# Prime David Laid mogs everyone in appeal even prime Chico.



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

Irl in motion not in pics.

But this site copes with pics because most don't look as good in motion.

I watched this infamous video of Chico where one of his best pics was taken.

But when you watch him in motion he looks chadish but not that superior. Like he without height looks like just another guy to certain extent. Ofc giga mogger but in motion outside without studio lights and makeup he doesn't give giga Chad vibes.

His face in daylight isn't THAT impressive it is impressive but not that much. Plus his body looks so normie giving him more normal vibe instead of Chad vibe. Like I wouldn't be holy shit if I saw him on street.



Now look at David Laid also in motion in daylight when he isn't putting his camera in his face. In actual irl motion from 8:15



He simply has that gigachad vibe. That's because if you autisticly analyze his face in still picture sure it's not as impressive. But when he moves his forward growth, bone projection, angularity starts to show off in insane way.

Not to mention brutal body mog everyone that goes against him takes. He has top tier huge body with top tier shoulders and top tier waist overall god level shoulder to waist while being giga high appeal to prime jbs.

He brutally mogs in motion.

Tldr: in motion and irl prime Laid in unmoggable in prime jb appeal. But if you want to know why read a thread.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 3, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1253061







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Aug 3, 2021)

You almost got it right


----------



## Entschuldigung (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1253063


every time you FUCK


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1253061


Proceeds to post frauded still pic and ignore my whole point did you even read a thread


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> You almost got it right


Laid face brutally mogs in jb appeal. Not to mention body mog is beyond brutal


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Proceeds to post frauded still pic and ignore my whole point did you even read a thread


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> View attachment 1253064


Good argument keep coping


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Aug 3, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Laid face brutally mogs in jb appeal. Not to mention body mog is beyond brutal


cope


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1253067


Again you didn't read a thread lol.

That's him with makeup in studio setting I posted video of him in daylight in thread


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> cope


You actually unironacilly think Gandy has higher appeal to jbs than Chico or Laid?


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Aug 3, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> You actually unironacilly think Gandy has higher appeal to jbs than Chico or Laid?


Yes.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Again you didn't read a thread lol.
> 
> That's him with makeup in studio setting I posted video of him in daylight in thread


----------



## R@m@ (Aug 3, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> You almost got it right


is that salludon?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 3, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> You almost got it right


gandy is god @StrangerDanger


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> gandy is god @StrangerDanger


God is smiling at you from heaven


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Aug 3, 2021)

*Prime Michael Jackson


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

Mogs Leo Stuke though thats for sure


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Aug 3, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> *Prime Michael Jackson
> 
> View attachment 1253073


Women would kill themselves to get a kiss from him


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> Yes.


Damn you are delusional he is old wrinky rat to prime jbs


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Aug 3, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Damn you are delusional he is old wrinky rat to prime jbs


Talking about his prime around 2004


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Mogs Leo Stuke though thats for sure


Cope harder Stuke Mogs Chicho and Gandy post Cihco side or something and I will post Stuke jfl mog would be beyond brutal


----------



## Adriana Lima (Aug 3, 2021)

Prime @LocalDanger mogs everyone at being a retarded bluecel


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> Talking about his prime around 2004


Rat nose zero harmony compared to pretty boys like Laid and Chico.

Girls in middle school never talk about Gandy types


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

Adriana Lima said:


> Prime @LocalDanger mogs everyone at being a retarded bluecel


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Aug 3, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Rat nose zero harmony compared to pretty boys like Laid and Chico.
> 
> Girls in middle school never talk about Gandy types


It's not cool indeed.


i'm right youre wrong, the end.


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Cope harder Stuke Mogs Chicho and Gandy post Cihco side or something and I will post Stuke jfl mog would be beyond brutal


Keep coping thinking you will find a PSL god around the corner
the PSL gods are here to stay and here for a reason


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> It's not cool indeed.
> 
> 
> i'm right youre wrong, the end.


So you admit Gandy mogs psl not in appeal to jbs.

But that was my point


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> Keep coping thinking you will find a PSL god around the corner
> the PSL gods are here to stay


No pics to compare no care


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> No pics to compare no care


do mog battle in ratings section if you want results


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Aug 3, 2021)

Not with that low pfl.


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Aug 3, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> So you admit Gandy mogs psl not in appeal to jbs.
> 
> But that was my point


I'm just playing, they're all gonna do 100% well so no point in this shit chat


----------



## justadude (Aug 3, 2021)

Lol Chico mogs him so hard in that video


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Aug 3, 2021)

Dnrd nigga Chico mogs


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> do mog battle in ratings section if you want results
> View attachment 1253080


I will later today.

We will see but Chicho might mog due to status only


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> I will later today.
> 
> We will see but Chicho might mog due to status only


even this unknown guy mogs




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sviken (Aug 3, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> So you admit Gandy mogs psl not in appeal to jbs.
> 
> But that was my point




PSL is a very non-reliant idea. Gandy may mog PSL, albeit that's not true. Prime Chico had a near perfect face, while Gandy always had his bird nose and jewish profile.


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

Give Chicho pics for thread


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

Give Chicho pics for thread


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> even this unknown guy mogs
> View attachment 1253086


Send Chico pics for thread


----------



## StrangerDanger (Aug 3, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Give Chicho pics for thread


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 3, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1253107
> View attachment 1253113
> View attachment 1253108
> View attachment 1253109
> ...


----------



## Timelessbrah (Aug 3, 2021)

I jaw mog.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Aug 3, 2021)

David Laid today looks like an absolute bone mogger.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 3, 2021)

David Laid is aesthetic but never grew much of a female fanbase compared to other male examples. I'm assuming that's due to his focus on the fitness industry.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Aug 3, 2021)

loox said:


> *"prime david laid"? prime david laid is now lmao, he's ascended since then
> 
> also he's nowhere near any of the top models facially*


I disagree, he is struggling against the Norwood Reaper now. He would need a good hair transplant to recover.


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 3, 2021)

Timelessbrah said:


> View attachment 1253222
> 
> 
> I jaw mog.


Insane side profile only PSL Austists thinks he gets mogged by Chico


----------



## Timelessbrah (Aug 3, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> Insane side profile only PSL Austists thinks he gets mogged by Chico


Yeah his profile is good tier, their both on the same level tbh.


----------



## BeenLMSsinceMSN (Aug 3, 2021)

Timelessbrah said:


> Yeah his profile is good tier, their both on the same level tbh.


David laid gets women of all ages though , Chico’s appeal caps off for women above the age of 20. While women may think he’s cute they won’t want to fuck him anywhere near as much as they would David laid (excluding status ofc)


----------



## Timelessbrah (Aug 3, 2021)

BeenLMSsinceMSN said:


> David laid gets women of all ages though , Chico’s appeal caps off for women above the age of 20. While women may think he’s cute they won’t want to fuck him anywhere near as much as they would David laid (excluding status ofc)


Agree, Chico is just for pubescent girls.


----------



## zeke714 (Aug 3, 2021)

Chico mogs this home alone looking cunt to oblivion.


----------



## Yellowskies (Aug 6, 2021)

Chico is so unimpressive. All pretty boy collagen game

such an extremely short prime, like 1-2 years in his teens

Now looks 45 at 25, gtfo

IF he had truly good bones and ”gens” he’d look great until 70 like some men actually do


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 8, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Irl in motion not in pics.
> 
> But this site copes with pics because most don't look as good in motion.
> 
> ...



idk man seems like ur just worshipping this gymcel to me

i watched the part of the vid u asked, looks like any other guy to me

took me a while to notice when they had switched over to the gook Lmfao


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 8, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> idk man seems like ur just worshipping this gymcel to me
> 
> i watched the part of the vid u asked, looks like any other guy to me
> 
> took me a while to notice when they had switched over to the gook Lmfao


Trust me you are wrong guys like him look insane in motion. Frame like that on almost 190cm is insane presence iril.

Him walking down the street all prime women would check him out and admire him. He would stand out even among male models that it's brutal


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 8, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Trust me you are wrong guys like him look insane in motion. Frame like that on almost 190cm is insane presence iril.
> 
> Him walking down the street all prime women would check him out and admire him. He would stand out even among male models that it's brutal


he would not stand out alongside runway models in a good way


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Aug 8, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> even this unknown guy mogs
> View attachment 1253086


Slayer


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 8, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> he would not stand out alongside runway models in a good way


It's so deluded to think so.

It's like saying that a girl with 1 point lower face but still hot face would not stand a chance against skinny model with shitty body with zero dimorphism (body of majority of male models) while the other girls has almost perfect body with insane feminine features with out of the world hips to waist ratio (basically David Laids out of world should to waist ratio).

In irl appeal girl with 1-1.5 point lower face but prime perfect body would obliterate other girl.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Aug 8, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> It's so deluded to think so.
> 
> It's like saying that a girl with 1 point lower face but still hot face would not stand a chance against skinny model with shitty body with zero dimorphism (body of majority of male models) while the other girls has almost perfect body with insane feminine features with out of the world hips to waist ratio (basically David Laids out of world should to waist ratio).
> 
> In irl appeal girl with 1-1.5 point lower face but prime perfect body would obliterate other girl.


i've really not gotten the time to read this rn i'll come back later maybe


----------



## loksr (Aug 8, 2021)

Once you pass a certain looks threshold, looks become subjective. Arguing which slayer is the best slayer is 100% pointless and impossible to know because every girl will say something different. It’s like arguing which color is the best color, everyone has their own answer and it’s always different to the next person’s answer.


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 11, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


> Why is he balding


Isn't eating his beef liver and has wack phosphorus : calcium ratio


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 15, 2021)

EvenOverBeyond said:


> You almost got it right


yeeees man
finally somebody who gets it 




Chico and Laid still look like pretty boi fags in the face
This guy has masc face, masc body, and also not TOO masc / ogre tier face AND OR body that would actually scare JBs
he would get 18 yr old prime puss even if he's 35, low iq if you think he doesnt


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 15, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> yeeees man
> finally somebody who gets it
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe some 18 year olds lol nowhere near appeal for 14-18 someone like Vinnie has. All girls talk about him at that age. Gandy is more popular with roasties.

I mean you know it yourself since you said 18 and not jbs you know you have to push it to make Gandy able to get them plasuable.


----------



## oldcelloser (Aug 15, 2021)

LocalDanger said:


> Maybe some 18 year olds lol nowhere near appeal for 14-18 someone like Vinnie has. All girls talk about him at that age. Gandy is more popular with roasties.
> 
> I mean you know it yourself since you said 18 and not jbs you know you have to push it to make Gandy able to get them plasuable.


well is that Vinnie guy 17 or something? cause 14-18 is not recommendable for adult men, even if your country's laws allow it
girls are extremely naive and emotional at that age, one wrong step and the girl says she didnt like it and your life is over, since you know how foids are protected and basically in the eyes of normies, at 16 , they are still "children"  even if she has had 30 cocks in her being the HS slut; you can be totally done for in a sec
so thats why i said 18, and 18-19 is more than enough, there are even lots of virgin girls at that age still, and those Gandy can get easily, just like Paul Walker , the Hollywood actor did, in his almost mid 30s and that's all he dated


----------



## LocalDanger (Aug 16, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> well is that Vinnie guy 17 or something? cause 14-18 is not recommendable for adult men, even if your country's laws allow it
> girls are extremely naive and emotional at that age, one wrong step and the girl says she didnt like it and your life is over, since you know how foids are protected and basically in the eyes of normies, at 16 , they are still "children"  even if she has had 30 cocks in her being the HS slut; you can be totally done for in a sec
> so thats why i said 18, and 18-19 is more than enough, there are even lots of virgin girls at that age still, and those Gandy can get easily, just like Paul Walker , the Hollywood actor did, in his almost mid 30s and that's all he dated


Who cares if it's legal in your country? They can't do shit then.

And I don't think there are 18-19 year old virgins that are stacys tier tho

Paul Walker dated Becky ones even with giga status tbh not impressive.


----------



## Bonesbonesbonesbone (Jun 8, 2022)

LocalDanger said:


> Irl in motion not in pics.
> 
> But this site copes with pics because most don't look as good in motion.
> 
> ...



btw david laid has a peanut skull and his bideltold is 20"


----------

